# High Riding Testes



## daniel (Oct 2, 2008)

What Icd-9cm Do Get For This.


----------



## ciphermed (Oct 2, 2008)

752.51 Undescended testis


----------



## daniel (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank You


----------

